# moving to Sharjha



## mary11 (Dec 8, 2012)

HI ,
moving to sharjha in feb , two kids age 9 and 5 . please help i need good schools name and is that a good time to move ? will my kids get admission in schools ?
ahhhhhhhhh going mad please help


----------

